# WinCC flex.2008: Schalter vs. Schaltfläche



## MaryP (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
bin absolute WinCC-Anfängerin und versuche grad zu verstehen, wo der Unterschied zwischen Schalter und Schaltfläche besteht. Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte einen Schalter mit Grafik bzw. einen ganz normalen Schalter mit Schaltersymbol quasi wie im Stromlaufplan darstellen, der auch nach dem Anklicken geschaltet bleibt.
- Wenn ich nun einen Schalter dafür nehme, kann ich diesen zwar in der Runtime als normalen Schalter(Switch) anklicken und er bleibt geschaltet. Wenn ich jedoch daraus einen Schalter mit Text oder Grafik mache, passiert in der Runtime beim Draufklicken nix mehr.
-Bei einer Schaltfläche hingegen kann ich das ganze mit Text oder Grafik machen und es ändert sich auch was beim Draufklicken in der Runtime, jedoch bleibt das Ganze nicht im geschalteten Zustand (ist also nur ein Taster).
Was mache ich falsch? Was gibt es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## M-Ott (8 Februar 2011)

MaryP schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun einen Schalter dafür nehme, kann ich diesen zwar in der Runtime als normalen Schalter(Switch) anklicken und er bleibt geschaltet. Wenn ich jedoch daraus einen Schalter mit Text oder Grafik mache, passiert in der Runtime beim Draufklicken nix mehr.


Wenn Du möchtest, dass sich der Text (die Grafik) ändert, musst Du auch unterschiedliche Texte (Grafiken) für EIN und AUS angeben.


MaryP schrieb:


> -Bei einer Schaltfläche hingegen kann ich das ganze mit Text oder Grafik machen und es ändert sich auch was beim Draufklicken in der Runtime, jedoch bleibt das Ganze nicht im geschalteten Zustand (ist also nur ein Taster).


Richtig. Bei einer Schaltfläche musst Du unter "Ereignisse" explizit angeben, was passieren soll, sonst passiert gar nichts.
Schaltflächen sind quasi eine sehr einfach handzuhabende Schaltfläche zum invertieren von Bits.


----------



## MaryP (8 Februar 2011)

Danke für die mega-schnelle Antwort!



M-Ott schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, dass sich der Text (die Grafik) ändert, musst Du auch unterschiedliche Texte (Grafiken) für EIN und AUS angeben.



Das hab ich gemacht, aber es passiert dennoch nichts, wenn ich den Schalter anklicke in der Runtime.  Komisch


----------



## M-Ott (8 Februar 2011)

Was hast Du denn für eine Variable auf den Schalter gelegt?
Passiert denn in der verbundenen Steuerung etwas?


----------



## MaryP (8 Februar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Variable auf den Schalter gelegt?
> Passiert denn in der verbundenen Steuerung etwas?



Öhm....  ja, da war keine Variable! Nun funktioniert's! Danke! 

Wird dann quasi der Schalter geschaltet, sobald die Variable gesetzt ist, oder wird die Variable gesetzt, wenn der Schalter gedrückt wird?


----------



## M-Ott (8 Februar 2011)

MaryP schrieb:


> Wird dann quasi der Schalter geschaltet, sobald die Variable gesetzt ist, oder wird die Variable gesetzt, wenn der Schalter gedrückt wird?


Beides:
Der Schalter zeigt immer den aktuellen Zustand der Variablen an (egal, von wo sie geändert wird) und sobald man den Schalter betätigt, ändert sich die Variable.


----------



## MaryP (8 Februar 2011)

Kann man eine Schaltfläche denn auch so einstellen?

Das Problem ist, dass ich drei Schalter in einem Block quasi habe (Abgänge für L1, L2, L3). Das würd ich gern in einen Bildbaustein packen und dann häufiger verwenden. Dann wirds aber anscheinend mit den Variablen schwierig,w enn ich das richtig sehe!?


----------



## M-Ott (8 Februar 2011)

Mit Bildbausteinen habe ich bisher kaum gearbeitet.
Vielleicht liest ja jemand mit, der Dir da besser weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Grimsey (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe möchtest Du auf der Visu einen Schalter zeichnen. Dieser soll dann den Zustand "Ein" oder "Aus" signalisieren.
Möchtest Du mit diesem einen Schalter alle 3 Phasen schalten oder für jede Phase einen separaten Schalter machen?

Grundsätzlich kannst Du die 3 Schalter zu einem Bildbaustein zusammenfassen. Diese müssten dann die selbe Variable schalten. Die Rückmeldung erfolgt dann auch entsprechend dem Zustand dieser Variablen. Möchtest Du allerdings für jede Phase eine separate Rückmeldung haben, wirds etwas schwieriger aber auch nicht unlösbar.

MfG


----------

